# Scan on weds, any guesses before then??



## nats77

I have posted before but as I have my scan on Wednesday I thought I would ask again and see what people think. Will confirm after my scan :) xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 36


----------



## Bellababy

Boy! I think...!


----------



## nats77

Thanks bellababy, was that just a guess or based on a theory? X

Anyone else? X


----------



## onceisenough1

girl


----------



## bbysa

I think girl


----------



## lesh07

I think boy. xx


----------



## nats77

Thank you ladies so far 50/50! Lol I can't wait to find out and update xx


----------



## Misscalais

:pink:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think boy! :)


----------



## nats77

Still split down the middle! Lol x


----------



## Blissfully_Me

girl xxx


----------



## MeganS0326

Girl guess here. Good luck on Wednesday.


----------



## nats77

Less than 24 hrs till my scan, any last minute guesses? Xx


----------



## ~Linzi~

I think boy. Good luck with the scan.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for your scan today :flower:


----------



## nats77

Thanks everyone! I'm still none the wiser, couldn't see today so have to wait another 4 weeks! :( xx


----------



## Misscalais

Oh no lol!!! Cheeky little thing, hopefully you find out in 4 weeks. Hope my bub doesn't make me wait lol :)


----------



## pinkpassion

Girl is my guess


----------



## saraaa

:pink: is my guess too :) xx


----------



## nats77

Hopefully find out in A week so will update then x


----------



## bluemoon1981

I'm going to say girl xx


----------



## mad_but_glad

Very girly!!


----------



## Kimmy74

Girl


----------



## imaswimmer2

I guess boy


----------



## Beneli

Girl!


----------



## mara16jade

Boy!! 

Update? :)


----------



## nats77

Hey everyone!! I had my scan this morning and I am having a girl!!!!
Very excited to be buying pink things and considering I was hoping for a boy I am extremely happy!! 
Thanks everyone who guessed xxx


----------



## Kimmy74

Congratulations, enjoy your little girl x


----------



## mara16jade

Congrats on your little girl!! :)


----------

